# I just wonder . . . .



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike has a new lathe, and Mike has been pretty scarce lately. I just wonder what he's doing . . . . . 





Addicted already I bet. 

:lolol:


----------



## EricJS (Oct 16, 2012)

He's probably gluing up all that 1x & 2x stock.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2012)

EricJS said:


> He's probably gluing up all that 1x & 2x stock.



:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

:rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 16, 2012)

EricJS said:


> He's probably gluing up all that 1x & 2x stock.



And practicing saying things like, " you know... Weird sizes like 4/4"


----------



## BarbS (Oct 16, 2012)

WHICH Mike?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2012)

BarbS said:


> WHICH Mike?



The one that just got the new lathe. Your lack of forum participation does not constitute a Cliff Notes answer from those of us who do. 

Juuuuust a friendly ribbing there Barb don't put a black mark by my name.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2012)

NOPE trying frantically to make up for lost time- :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit: back to mont on friday. Shop is a disaster.....................:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: I WISH You were right though.


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2012)

I expect more of you than that Mike. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2012)

It should be fun watching a guy that makes square things try and grasp the concept of making round things.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I expect more of you than that Mike. :dash2:



Oh man I should have kept my big mouth shut:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: - now Ken is going to want pictures :fit::fit::fit: - Lemme see now -I know the dog ate the camera :wacko1::wacko1:- now where do I get a doggggg????  :hookup:


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I expect more of you than that Mike. :dash2:
> ...



You can borrow mine any time you want. Just remember Mike, she's a big dog and big dogs mean that there's big.........um...........messes to clean up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I expect more of you than that Mike. :dash2:
> ...


If the dog at your camera you can still use it, you just gotta figure out which end of the dog to put your eye to for the view finder.:rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2012)

So which end works best Greg?

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 16, 2012)

Raise more money for the site by having a raffle, "How long before we see Mike's TS in the tools for sale section?" :davidguil:


----------



## LoneStar (Oct 16, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> You can borrow mine any time you want. Just remember Mike, she's a big dog and big dogs mean that there's big.........um...........messes to clean up.



I think its funny how such a "Off Topic" post could get so far off topic... :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:

:lolol:


----------



## BarbS (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin said:


> BarbS said:
> 
> 
> > WHICH Mike?
> ...



OUCH Kevin! LOL. Okay, okay, okay! This site's getting so involved and disparate in its members, it's hard to keep up with everything going on here. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> So which end works best Greg?
> 
> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


Dunno :dunno: But if you get it wrong you'll get a real crappy view! :rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > So which end works best Greg?
> ...



That's how you tell if your camera is really a POS!


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought I would throw a picture of Mike's neglected TS.:davidguil:
[attachment=12241]
By the way: Thanks, Mike for the work you have put into WB and helping to make it a pleasant site.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well The shop looks about right but the only chicken I got is in the freezer. I am getting caught back up but lathe will get very little duty till after christmas.. Have bunchs of presents to get made and times a wastin....

PS- David how many times a day does your lvely wife tell you what a smart @$$ you are. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

PS II Thanks for the compliment and the help!!!!


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I expect more of you than that Mike. :dash2:
> ...


Oops, wrong post.


----------



## davidgiul (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Well The shop looks about right but the only chicken I got is in the freezer. I am getting caught back up but lathe will get very little duty till after christmas.. Have bunchs of presents to get made and times a wastin....
> 
> PS- David how many times a day does your lvely wife tell you what a smart @$$ you are. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:
> 
> PS II Thanks for the compliment and the help!!!!


Let me think.....
[attachment=12243]
Oh yea, all day.:davidguil:


----------

